# Lanzar LZ 500



## davecook (May 18, 2017)

Hello. I'm new here. But looking for some help. I've recently acquired a Lanzar LZ500. Well I know it's older possible first gen. But. I cannot find any info on the interwebs. About it. No manual no nothing. Heck not even a google image 
Of it. So if anyone could help me. That'll be great. Thank.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Sweet amp, glad I could help you on Facebook.


----------

